

Mountain Lion Migration - jonbeebe
http://jonbeebe.net/2012/08/mountain-lion-migration.html

======
jonbeebe
This article shares some advice on migrating from one 10.8 machine to another,
to make the process as smooth as possible (especially for developers). Based
on what I learned from migrating from my old MacBook to a new one the other
day.

